# Mounting A 5c Collet Chuck To A Logan 200



## vincent52100 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi all. Well, I'm going to try the most difficult thing that I've done yet on my lathe. I have a 5c collet that I want to mount. I've trued up the face of the blank plate that mounts to the lathe spindle. Now I'm stuck. I have no idea how to finish mounting the chuck to make sure its true. I tried to look it up but maybe I'm using to wrong terms. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looking at your pics, you need a backplate, for a 1 & 1/2"-8 spindle, try little machine shop.com, get the one closest in side to the OD of your chuck, then you'll have to machine it down to dimension to fit your chuck.  Mr Pete has some videos on YouTube, check them out, same concept.


----------



## eeler1 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wait, you already have the backplate,if I'm reading correctly, so now you have to fit it to the chuck.  Those bolts extending thru probably are intended to hold it on,  need to locate locations for those bolts,drill & tap,   May still need to do some fitting of the backplate.  Look here;






Of course, this all presumes I understand your issue.


----------



## Chipper5783 (Feb 13, 2016)

When you first position the chuck on the back plate, mark the position with a felt pen - then mark the drilling location (i.e. transfer punches).  The back plate should be thick enough (and you are careful) so you can make blind holes for the chuck mounting bolts (may have to trim the bolts).  For final fitting, try the chuck in all three orientations and check the run out.  When you find the best position (I recently did this same task - it made no difference), mark the orientation of the back plate.


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks guys for the info. Going to work on it tomorrow.


----------



## vincent52100 (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the info. Tubal Cain's video was a great help. The run out is .001. Next I'm going to mount my Vertek 4 jaw. Very happy with the results and I learned a lot.


----------

